# Transfering Rank to another Fed



## Muwubu16858 (Oct 3, 2008)

What is your own school's, or your Federation's policies toward transfer students wishing to retain their rank upon joining from another Federation?


----------



## JoelD (Oct 3, 2008)

I belong to the US Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan Fed. and I would say at the gup level that no matter what you would most likely be dropped back a few steps or completely back to white belt as the requirements for schools can be so different from one another. Its probably safe to say that it is up to the discretion of the head instructor of the particular school to decide where transfer students fit in. At You Dan Ja (Cho Dan to Sam Dan) level it may be a regional matter to be discussed by the regional examiners as our Dan tests are not conducted locally. Now at the Kodanja level i woudlnt know, those tests are taken only at the national and international level and the Kwang Jang Nim is involved so its probably a touchier matter.... ill ask my instructor about that.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 3, 2008)

So far I've only seen one family transfer in from another federation. They kept their ranks, two cho dans and one e dan, although they had to relearn a lot of stuff.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 3, 2008)

Personally, I've had bad experiences with transferring Gup ranks.  I would assume that most federations don't transfer Gup ranks.  I always had to start over when I moved.  Luckily, I got my Dan rank from the Korean Soo Bahk Do Association.....I say luckily because I _hope_ that it will transfer well if I ever have to.  The transfer to the US Federation was seamless.

I would assume that most federations recognize Dan ranks from other orgs, although I can see re-tests and a lot of re-learning.  I had to re-learn A LOT when I moved from Korea back to the US.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Oct 4, 2008)

> I would assume that most federations don't transfer Gup ranks. MBuzzy


 

Sorry, I wasn't clear enough on this thread. I agree that most schools probably would want you to start fresh if you hadn't reached cho dan before trying to transfer to another Fed.


----------



## cdunn (Oct 4, 2008)

Actually, we just had a couple people come in with gup rank from a school up the road - Generally, we recognize incoming rank, gup or dan... but you're not going forward any until we think you're ready. Generally, I think that reflects through the federation... we only have a handful of schools anyway.


----------



## McZ (Oct 5, 2008)

in Polish Tang Soo Do Fed. we transfer gup ranks. In the case of dan ranks they must start from the Cho Dan Bo level.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Oct 8, 2008)

We have discussed this before, hut for those who weren't here...

When practitioners change association, organization or Federation memberships it has to be understood that at any rank, gup or dan, while there are many similar levels of knowlege and ability, much is different from place to place.

I joined the U.S. Tang Soo Do Moo DuK Kwan Fed (now U.S. Soo Bahk Do Fed.) in November, 1983. prior to this time I had 12 years of training histrory and had already earned my Eedan in Tang Soo Do from another association.

GM H.C. Hwang spoke with me at length about my history and assigned me to train with Sabom Nim Steven Diaz for a period of 3 months to get me to a point of being able to pass the standardized testing program of the Federation.

Sabom Nim Russ Hanke presided over my testing. I was accepted as a member of the Federation after that testing and was awarded Eedan certification.

I felt that this was a good was to enter into the Federation, as I was given all of the support that I could hope for as a new member. Sabom Nim Diaz spent a great deal of one on one time with me during that time and was an exemplary member of the Federation.

Many practitioners that choose to transfer from one association, organization or Federation to another have the belief that they should be able to maintain rank earned elsewhere when the fact is: the place they came from may not be on the level of the place that they want to join.

Rank, and retention of rank should NOT be an issue. If you have decided to join a new association, organization or Federation you should forget about past ranking issues and strive to move forward in what ever ranking you are assigned. After all, why are you making the move in the first place?

Hopefully, you are moving because you see a greater value in the place you want to be, and that they have a level of upgrade for you to appreciate...


Just my own thoughts.


All the best,


Sensei Jay S. Penfil


----------

